# Ulnar Nerve Sublaxation (And More)



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey Dudes, just got back from Orthopedic doc and had some stuff I wanted to gather your insight on...

1) So I have Ulnar Nerve Sublaxation in my left elbow, meaning anytime I perform a pressing movement it makes my nerve in the elbow 'snap' across bone which ultimately causes nerve damage in the left hand. Only fix is surgery = 3 month recovery with unlimited heavy pressing for life afterwards.

2) In my right shoulder the bicep tie in is (also) sublaxing around my rotator cuff area which also is suspected to have a minor tear. Could require surgery down the road but something I can 'work through' for now.

3) Right knee has been cracking loudly lately and also has some subtle sharp shoots of pain when doing leg movements. Bone structure still looks solid, just suspected cartilage perhaps roughing up. Moving forward with compression sleeves and not going too deep in squats should help.

So the heavy hitter here is that elbow surgery and taking the subsequent 3 months off. Seen footage post-surgery and it looks rough (limited use of arm and especially hand, sharp nerve pains). Doc said I'm welcome to put this off and work through it as long as I'd like but, after time, it would be best to avoid further nerve damage to transpose that sucker and nail it to my elbow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow you are a mess bro... 

Avoiding depth on the squat I doubt would help you. I would venture a guess you just need to learn to squat properly or learn to box squat to get the pressure off the knee


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jun 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you are a mess bro...
> 
> Avoiding depth on the squat I doubt would help you. I would venture a guess you just need to learn to squat properly or learn to box squat to get the pressure off the knee



Yeah...

Really focus for me is on bench these days, got a great coach that benches in the mid 500's working closely with me so that elbow hiccup really blows.

Trying to buy a house in 6 months so will probably make sure that's locked down then go ahead and move forward with the elbow so I can atleast keep benching 100% on the other side of that.


----------

